

Good religion needs good science - rrf
http://www.cofe.anglican.org/darwin/malcolmbrown.html

======
ryanmahoski
Are you trolling? I stopped reading this after "Nothing in scientific method
contradicts Christian teaching." Evidently, he isn't familiar with the part of
the scientific method that insists on testability.

~~~
noonespecial
FTA : _Darwin was, in many ways, a model of good scientific method. He
observed the world around him, developed a theory which sought to explain what
he saw, and then set about a long and painstaking process of gathering
evidence that would either bear out, contradict, or modify his theory. As a
result, our understanding of the world is expanded, but the scientific process
continues. In science, hypotheses are meant to be constantly tested._

Shoulda read two more lines...

I like this article. If all religious people were this reasonable, we'd have
very few problems related to religion in this world.

------
rrf
I found the apology in the last paragraph to be an important shift in approach

------
bstadil
Good religion? As distinct from what? The other guys nonsense?

